# Smooth Glass Rocks from Craft Store safe?



## SplenP (Aug 10, 2009)

Is it ok to use those smooth glass rocks found in the craft store in your fish tank? Mine are clear or green.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've used glass rocks from a craft store before and had no problem. Just rinse them good in hot water and make sure there aren't any broken ones.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh and make sure they aren't painted.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

theyll be fine like the others said


----------

